# How to remove a epoxy glued handle without damage your knife and handle



## da_mich* (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello,

today I made a video how you can remove your glued handle without damaging your knife and handle. Maybe it helps someone here.



Best Regards from Bavaria,
Michael


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 22, 2021)

*goes to his closet to retrieve his induction heater*

Very cool idea, not exactly practical, but I appreciate you sharing it. I gotta say, you have balls hammering that handle off onto a tile floor, I thought for sure something would chip on it.


----------



## Matus (Jan 22, 2021)

Cool. Not something average knifemaker has at hand, but good to know there is this option. I found even more interesting the way you sanded the handle.


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 22, 2021)

stereo.pete said:


> *goes to his closet to retrieve his induction heater*
> 
> Very cool idea, not exactly practical, but I appreciate you sharing it. I gotta say, you have balls hammering that handle off onto a tile floor, I thought for sure something would chip on it.



Yes the handle should not fall to a hard floor. I usually have a soft pad, but I was distracted by the video shoot. I removed some handles with this method and all survived. But there is a high risk to destroy the handle. If there is a cavity in the handle, the hot air inside will expand and the handle will crack. If you have to loosen the handle with a saw, however, it is 100% destroyed.

PS: A China Induction Heater is not expensive. I payed 100$ for the heater + power supply and water pump. It´s a very nice tool for knifemaker. For example you can use it for burning the tang into the handle.


----------



## Unstoppabo (Jan 22, 2021)

Will it work with induction stovetop?


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 22, 2021)

No I don´t think so because there is a gap between your oven plant and the metall inside the handle. And your oven is smart I´m sure


----------



## TB_London (Jan 22, 2021)

Have you got any links to the induction heater?


----------



## da_mich* (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't like to advertise but you can find it on the most famous china store and on the biggest auction platform. Search for "ZVS Induction Heater". There are a lot of offers. I have a 2000w Version powerd by a 1000w supply. For me 1000w is enough. If i need more power i buy another 1000w supply and connect it together.


----------



## cotedupy (Jan 26, 2021)

This is absolutely excellent... I doff my hat!


----------

